# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Charting & Pivots >  >  Sparks dont reflect data

## DaveAndrews

Hi,I am certain I am going to be embarrased but have tried to figure this out but I cant.

What we have here is a snip of the excel sheet.

Formats are consistent.

From the top- the line is the outcome of a simple division formula.

Directly underneath is that rows values copied down

Row three is a different division formula referencing different cells of the same value,and last row is a copy of the values in row 3.

All cells are of the exact same value andI  have no clue how or why sparks are not the same.

If I insert a graph for each line separately I get x4 perfectly good straight line graphs


Excel Cut and Paste Spark Lines.png

----------


## etaf

i'm not sure why - without seeing the real data - can you put into a sample spreadsheet ? and attach here 

i have added one and get as expected a line

interesting that row1 and 2 are the same 
and row 3 and 4 are the same 

As row 1 is a formula - and row 2 a copy - and so the sparkline is the same - so the data its reading is the same 
same with 3 and 4 

maybe something going on in row1, as row 2 is a copy 

also row1 has been centered , so something is different in that row

Note: Images are difficult to see , and also requires that I input all the data myself, which is very time consuming.

A sample sheet would help here


Please see the Yellow Banner at the top of the page explaining how to attach a sample spreadsheet

A good sample workbook has just 10-20 rows of representative data that has been desensitised. It also has expected results mocked up, relevant cells highlighted and a few explanatory notes.

Here are the instructions, found at the top of the page again




> Post a small Excel sheet (not a picture) showing realistic & representative sample data WITHOUT confidential information (10-20 rows, not thousands...) and some manually calculated results. For a new thread (1st post), scroll to Manage Attachments, otherwise scroll down to GO ADVANCED, click, and then scroll down to MANAGE ATTACHMENTS and click again. Now follow the instructions at the top of that screen.

----------


## DaveAndrews

Hi Wayne,Thanks I will tidy up and come back to you.Many Thanks

----------


## DaveAndrews

Hi Sorry for deloayed response.I have not applied logical deduuction to find solution so just wanted to post given effort taken by Wayne

----------


## etaf

i get the same result s you for the sparka, but a straight line if i graph
also tried logical test , and they all match TRUE 
sorry , i have no idea why

----------

